# طلب حلول Neural Networks: A Comprehensive Foundation - 2nd Edition



## lifealone20 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مطلوب حلول كتاب neural networks a comprehensive foundation الاصدار ال2 للمؤلف simon haykin
جزاكم الله خيرا مع الشكر
الرجاء المراسلة على lifealone20***********
او engineer.sheriif***********
اوengineer.sherif*************:11:


----------



## lifealone20 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ISBN 0-13-2733350-1 second edition


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الكتب فقط هى المتوفره :

Neural Networks: A Comprehensive Foundation - 2nd Edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76895.html

Neural Networks: A Comprehensive Foundation - International Edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76894.html


----------



## lifealone20 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاءالله خيرا محب رسول الله لكن الكتاب موجود لدى بالفعل والمطلوب الحلول لمساعدتى فى الماجستير شكرا لاهتمامك ومساعدتك


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
اطلب من مشرفنا القدير محب الله و رسوله نقل الموضوع الي قسم الميكا ترونكس و هناك ستجد ان شاء الله من يفيدك 

لك تحياتي


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 ديسمبر 2007)

تم نقل الموضوع الى قسم الميكاترونيكس لامكان الافاده
الله تعالى الموفق


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 يناير 2008)

الشكر لك قليل والتقدير عظيم وباركك الله وكل عام وانت بخير


----------

